

Why Apple should buy Nintendo - mattsilv
http://www.mattsilverman.com/2013/02/6-reasons-apple-should-buy-nintendo.html

======
dottrap
Terrible idea. Nowhere does this explain how Apple would profit from such an
acquisition.

Apple doesn't know anything about games. They would have to rely on Nintendo
to figure that out, but Nintendo is losing lots of money right now so Nintendo
doesn't have the answers.

Looking at pure quantitative analysis, Nintendo in a very good quarter might
make $4 billion in revenue (mind you that this is not all profits and they are
currently not making this). Apple makes over $40 billion in revenue right now.
Seems like a lot of risk for both purchase price and company absorption costs
for so little impact on Apple's bottom line.

------
michaelpinto
I don't think Apple wants to get into the content biz — and owning a game
company would do that. Unlike amazon they're pretty smart about not getting
into content. Of course if Disney were to buy Nintendo that would be a
brilliant idea...

